# iPhone 4.1 software available now!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Should fix proximity sensor issues, performance issues on iPhone 3G, and Bluetooth problems. Adds support for High Dynamic Range (HDR) photos on iPhone 4 and HD video uploading to YouTube and MobileMe for iPhone 4.

Let the games begin.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm already working on getting it loaded on devices. Fortunately for me, Apple was kind enough to preload it on the new Touch that arrived this morning.

And likely that the users this affects already knows, but be careful loading 4.1 if jailbroken/unlocked.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Why be careful if jailbroken? Doesn't it just wipe out the jailbreak?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

HDJulie said:


> Why be careful if jailbroken? Doesn't it just wipe out the jailbreak?


It usually will just wipe it out. However, you will not be able to jailbreak again until a new way in is found and a new Jailbreak is released by someone. It sounds as if several where found a while back and it will just be a matter of confirming one that will still work and releasing it, but it is always possible it will take some time and maybe they will come out with an unjailbreakable iOS rev at some point (pretty unlikely).

so, if you wish to remain Jailbroken, you need to be careful and do not update until it is said to be OK and a new JB is available for that SW rev.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I can confirm that iOS 4.1 is running very nicely on my iPhone 3G. 

This does remove existing Jailbreaks AND unlocks, so, as has been stated, proceed with caution if those matter to you.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah, ok, thanks. My husband & I both jailbroke our phones a few weeks ago using the jailbreak website. He won't upgrade until the new jailbreak is released. I'm going to go ahead & upgrade now. It will be an adventure having to use the brute force method of jailbreaking rather than using the website, now that the exploit has been closed by Apple.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

While I never had the problems that this release 'fixes', it keeps getting better.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I played around with jailbreaking earlier in the year but reverted back. Nice to fiddle with but slowed my phone down and battery life was reduced. To each his own I guess. I do enjoy not worrying about it anymore.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd never tried it before until we decided that we wanted to see if tethering would be an option for us since our internet connection is so slow & we both have to do support for work. We didn't want to give up our unlimited data plan nor did we want to pay $20 extra a month so we're trying MyWi. My husband has bought the program. I tried it for the trial period & if it is easy enough to jailbreak the 4.1 update I'll probably buy it too. That's the only thing I want from jailbreaking. I have no desire to try any of the other stuff.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm hoping this does improve some of the sluggishness on my 3G since upgrading earlier to iOS 4.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Jailbreaks are usually not as bad as unlocked phones. A jailbreak almost always comes out. It's when the baseband software gets updated that's an issue. I was lucky with my old iPod, it was impossible for Apple to fix the hole. It was always jailbreakable.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

njblackberry said:


> I can confirm that iOS 4.1 is running very nicely on my iPhone 3G.
> 
> This does remove existing Jailbreaks AND unlocks, so, as has been stated, proceed with caution if those matter to you.


Did you upgrade to 4.0 when it first came out on your 3G? Did it slow it WAY down? Does 4.1 fix that?

I upgraded to 4.0 on my wife's 3G and it has made it almost unusable but she didn't want to lose anything so I hadn't downgraded back to 3.1.3, I'm hoping this will fix the sluggishness


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

chevyguy559 said:


> Did you upgrade to 4.0 when it first came out on your 3G? Did it slow it WAY down? Does 4.1 fix that?
> 
> I upgraded to 4.0 on my wife's 3G and it has made it almost unusable but she didn't want to lose anything so I hadn't downgraded back to 3.1.3, I'm hoping this will fix the sluggishness


My iPhone 3G is alot quicker now with the 4.1 update! My phone was horrible every since I had updated to 4.0. I can't really comment on if it is as fast as 3.1.3 because truth is I don't remember compared to the new 4.1. I say give it try. Oh did anyone else get the new iPod touch today, damn that thing is fast!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Haven't had much time with 4.1 yet on my 3G... but the couple of things I tried so far seem to be faster... so maybe they have cleaned up the sluggishness.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> . I was lucky with my old iPod, it was impossible for Apple to fix the hole. It was always jailbreakable.


There are rumors that the exploit they have found this time may have similar longevity.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OMG! The new HDR feature for the iPhone 4 is amazing. Check out these two pictures. I shot this at a local construction site.

When you take the picture, it saves both the non-HDR and HDR versions. Notice how detail is brought out in the HDR pic.

How it works is the camera takes 3 quick pictures at various light levels. The phone then combines them together.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Zooming in on the arm of the crane, you can really see the difference.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like there may be a jailbreak soon, and on iPhone 4, iPod 4 and iPad is one that cannot be blocked on current hardware.


----------

